# Christmas With Septura



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Septura
Christmas With Septura

Release Date November 11, 2016
Duration01:04:04
Genre
Classical
Holiday
Styles
Chamber Music
Christmas
Recording DateJune 4, 2016 - June 6, 2016
Recording Location
St. Paul's Church, New Southgate, London

2.5/5


----------

